# Would you play a Trump course?



## JohnnyDee (Feb 4, 2017)

Somewhere on the Trymp thread the question was asked -  Would anyone not play a Trump course on principle?

I wouldn't, even if it was being offered free. 

Nothing to do with his presidency either, but after the heavy handed bullying he used against people he was trying to evict to build his course near Aberdeen I made up my mind. It was obnoxious, arrogant, disgusting and downright shameful.

I was so sad to see him get his mitts on Turnberry - great improvements or not. For me it's sullied the happy memories of when I was a kid watching the Pro Celeb programmes with my Dad that we're often shot there.

I know I'm cutting off my nose and Don wouldn't give a monkey's chuff about people like me, but at least I feel I'm doing the right thing and can live with my own conscience by doing so.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yep like a shot. He's a tangerine coloured buffoon, and I don't like his politics but my hacking up his course isn't an endorsement


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2017)

Knowing how he treated the locals in Aberdeen I would probably not play there under any circumstances. As for Turnberry, no problem. Separate the man from the business. If you start to work on morals only then you can stretch this futher and further. Do you investigate every course prior to playing? What about the factories where your clothes and eqpt are made?

The reality for me is actually my stance either way would be irrelevant as the location of Aberbeen and the cost of both rule both of them out. It's a bit like me taking a stance and refusing to play Augusta, it aint gonna happen anyway.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2017)

Have done, and am doing again next year (and possibly this year). 

I detest the man with a passion bordering on sociopathic, but I console myself with the fact that the damage I do when chopping my way around probably costs more to fix than he gets in green fees.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes, and as many times as possible if they were on the doorstep.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 4, 2017)

Has done quite well by the folks at Turnberry, his investment is welcome there, Aberdeen didn't go so well in that a lot of what was proposed didn't come to fruition but it's still an amazing course and the neighbours he tried to evict are still there, if screened off.
No moral problem playing a Trump course for me.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm sure I've said the same elsewhere, but Turnberry is my favourite place to play golf on the planet. I've already been 3 times and am going back again next year.

On principle, I refuse to let a change of ownership spoil my enjoyment of playing my favourite course on Planet Earth...


----------



## Chisteve (Feb 4, 2017)

I would - why not its the golf course your playing not him


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2017)

He's a dangerous, obnoxious bully and I wouldn't go near one of his courses.  Plenty of other cracking courses out there to play.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 4, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He's a dangerous, obnoxious bully and I wouldn't go near one of his courses.  Plenty of other cracking courses out there to play.
		
Click to expand...

Don't hold back, tell us what you think of him.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes, without a doubt.


----------



## brendy (Feb 4, 2017)

Wouldnt bother me. Plenty of other not so nice people in charge of car dealerships, manufacturers, clubs etc. Why discriminate against one well known person.


----------



## Crow (Feb 4, 2017)

I'll not be playing any of them.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 4, 2017)

yep and i'll take Paige Spiranac with me.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2017)

I have played Trump International in Aberdeen and wouldn't worry about playing there again, where do you draw the line if you don't like something? I would hazard a guess that nearly everyone has something in their lives that exploits someone in the world.

I won a Trump jumper when I played there with the logo on,and I'm going on holiday to America in June so I might put it on when I get to New York


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 4, 2017)

Not seeking to dissuade anyone from their own position. I was simply interested in what the temperature of the water is. So no counter posting "you're wrong because..."

Only thought as an afterthought of setting a poll as part of the post but so far the 'nos' are in something of a minority. 

That doesn't surprise me although it saddens me somewhat.


----------



## Piece (Feb 4, 2017)

Yes, in a shot. It's golf, not politics.


----------



## IM01 (Feb 4, 2017)

Been up to Aberdeen twice and heading to Turnberry end of March.

Great courses at great prices and I'm there.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 4, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He's a dangerous, obnoxious bully and I wouldn't go near one of his courses.  Plenty of other cracking courses out there to play.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in total agreement with this.


----------



## Robobum (Feb 4, 2017)

Definitely not. I'll stick to my principles and stay well clear!


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 4, 2017)

Trump isn't the first sexist, racist, lunatic rich idiot to create or own a golf course. And he quite probably won't be the last.

Would anyone pass up a chance to play Augusta? You don't have to look too far back into its history to find abhorrent connections to slavery, colonialism and white supremacy.


----------



## IanM (Feb 4, 2017)

I think he's a nasty piece of work...but there's also plenty of "Trump ate my hamster stories" flying around too...

I don't see how playing or not playing a golf course makes a difference


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2017)

Robobum said:



			Definitely not. I'll stick to my principles and stay well clear!
		
Click to expand...

I see you play some Calloway clubs,  the parts are made in China, Taiwan and Vietnam and assembled in Mexico, probebly some of the people employed there are being exploited.

You could stick to your principles and not play these clubs.:thup:


----------



## JamesR (Feb 4, 2017)

No I don't think I would,


----------



## Robobum (Feb 4, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			I see you play some Calloway clubs,  the parts are made in China, Taiwan and Vietnam and assembled in Mexico, probebly some of the people employed there are being exploited.

You could stick to your principles and not play these clubs.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I put a Titleist headcover on it &#128076;


----------



## BrianM (Feb 4, 2017)

Sport and politics don't mix.
So it's a yes from me &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 4, 2017)

I wonder how many guys who decry Trump, and I'm not keen either, have swallowed their principles and played Muirfield et al?

I've played Trump Aberdeen and thought the layout was fantastic but with average greens. Wouldn't rush to play it again, but that's down to not been blown away by said greens. Looking forward to Turnberry next year.

Would I vote for Trump? Hell, no! Can't stand him nor his politics but I'm not in a rush to bite my nose off to spite my face - bit like the Judean Suicide Squad from The Life of Brian... pointless.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 4, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			...but I'm not in a rush to bite my nose off to spite my face - bit like the Judean Suicide Squad from The Life of Brian... pointless.
		
Click to expand...

Splitter!


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 4, 2017)

Robobum said:



			I put a Titleist headcover on it &#62540;
		
Click to expand...


Sorted:thup:

But Titleiist are probebly made in China too.:whoo:


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 4, 2017)

JamesR said:



			Splitter!
		
Click to expand...

Just call me......... Brian, and my wife is Brian too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2017)

I'd play any course, and to be honest the owner (Trump) wouldn't come into it providing the course was worth playing and the price was agreeable to my budget


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 4, 2017)

IanM said:



			I think he's a nasty piece of work...but there's also plenty of "Trump ate my hamster stories" flying around too...

I don't see how playing or not playing a golf course makes a difference
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't which is what I say in my OP. It's really asking what people think, whatever side of the fence you're on means nothing. Neither is right or wrong.



Rlburnside said:



			I see you play some Calloway clubs,  the parts are made in China, Taiwan and Vietnam and assembled in Mexico, probebly some of the people employed there are being exploited.

You could stick to your principles and not play these clubs.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was hoping  that we could keep away from this kind of combative argument.

Trump is, allegedly, now the most powerful man in the Western world.

My view is that HE is an obnoxious oaf. HE has not an ounce of self-awareness, HE has been sourrounded by a claque of sycophants for decades, and even more so now; but in particular and within the context of this forum HE is an unsightly blemish on the face of the sport I love (in My opinion)

However my opinion is no more valid than the opinion of the next man /woman.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 4, 2017)

Since Cadillac were unwilling to play their event on one of his courses it doesn't surprise me that many other people are also unwilling.
I may only be a small fry but I'd rather not fund his evil empire (even if he's supposed to have divested from his businesses)


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2017)

therod said:



			Yep like a shot. He's a tangerine coloured buffoon, and I don't like his politics but my hacking up his course isn't an endorsement
		
Click to expand...

this


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 4, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Trump isn't the first sexist, racist, lunatic rich idiot to create or own a golf course. And he quite probably won't be the last.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't that used to be mandatory?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 4, 2017)

Robobum said:



			Definitely not. I'll stick to my principles and stay well clear!
		
Click to expand...

Didnt you play it with us last year........


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Didn't that used to be mandatory? 

Click to expand...

in terms of his golf courses (no politics please) is there any sexist policies? ie is it as open to women as men?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 4, 2017)

fundy said:



			in terms of his golf courses (no politics please) is there any sexist policies? ie is it as open to women as men?
		
Click to expand...

Trump Aberdeen was a pretty good example on that respect. Women's par and SSS from three different tees, I wish all courses did that. Slight gripe was the women's locker room was very small and a bit inadequate but that's the only fault I could find and is nit picking a bit.


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Trump Aberdeen was a pretty good example on that respect. Women's par and SSS from three different tees, I wish all courses did that. Slight gripe was the women's locker room was very small and a bit inadequate but that's the only fault I could find and is nit picking a bit.
		
Click to expand...

seems a fair review, was talking to my dads wife about this earlier, they have played far and wide and she couldnt remember more than a handful of clubs where the womens locker room were any better than adequate


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2017)

fundy said:



			seems a fair review, was talking to my dads wife about this earlier, they have played far and wide and she couldnt remember more than a handful of clubs where the womens locker room were any better than adequate
		
Click to expand...

The strangest one is royal burgess, which is a male only club. It has a very nice and massive women's locker room!


----------



## fundy (Feb 5, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			The strangest one is royal burgess, which is a male only club. It has a very nice and massive women's locker room!
		
Click to expand...

sounds totally illogical, i guess it shows how much it boils down to a few individuals making the decisions at each club (having just had new lockers installed in our mens locker rooms for the first time in many years ours are an improvement on the ladies)


----------



## Robobum (Feb 5, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Didnt you play it with us last year........
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that Trump!

See you @ Turnberry, at least he's not  involved there&#128077;


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 5, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			The strangest one is royal burgess, which is a male only club. It has a very nice and massive women's locker room!
		
Click to expand...

Its nothing compared to the men's one :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Feb 5, 2017)

I'd play a course owned by Kim Jong Un. I have zero interest in the ownership but rather the quality and test of the course in about to defile with my shocking play. 
I have played a trump course and loved it. I'm going to play another soon enough. Fact of the matter is that Trump is a golfer and a (ex)businessman who happens to own some very good courses which I would like to play.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 5, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Trump Aberdeen was a pretty good example on that respect. Women's par and SSS from three different tees, I wish all courses did that. Slight gripe was the women's locker room was very small and a bit inadequate but that's the only fault I could find and is nit picking a bit.
		
Click to expand...

I found the locker rooms surprisingly small and dark and thought they could have been four times as big.

And I  was using the men's


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			I found the locker rooms surprisingly small and dark and thought they could have been four times as big.

And I  was using the men's 

Click to expand...

Might just be that then, prioritising space for the shop, bar and restaurant over changing facilities.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 5, 2017)

That was kind-of the point I was getting at. Trump courses are, within financial constraints, open to all and can be considered progressive and forward looking compared to many existing clubs and courses. 

Doesn't stop Trump being a monumentally dangerous and offensive halfwit of a manchild. I'm not 100% comfortable playing a course with his name on it but neither am I 100% comfortable with some of the male/female segregation in my local clubs.


----------



## shewy (Feb 5, 2017)

In a heartbeat, for all you objectors when they build motorways they use cpo's and the owners don't get a choice in he matter, you still use the motorway right?


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes me too why not?

I accept that a few local people may have had their noses put out of place short term but consider the bigger picture. Trump's investment in Scotland has to be a positive thing for the country in so many ways. Would you prefer if he invested in Wales for example?

(And the bloke is half Scottish is he not?)


----------



## delc (Feb 5, 2017)

No, because Trump courses are too expensive and obviously aimed at the rich elite!


----------



## IanM (Feb 5, 2017)

If he came to Wales to create jobs Plaid and Labour would be all over him like a cheap suit.  Local boy "dun-good" build Celtic Manor...nearly 1000 jobs in Newport.  Trouble is vast majority are min wage

Even the past Archbishop of Canterbury has said the the current hysteria is ott and he's not exactly a rapid facist is he?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2017)

only if it was free


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			(And the bloke is half Scottish is he not?)
		
Click to expand...

No, absolutely not, we're not having any talk like that!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 5, 2017)

shewy said:



			In a heartbeat, for all you objectors when they build motorways they use cpo's and the owners don't get a choice in he matter, you still use the motorway right?
		
Click to expand...

As OP says - I'm not trying to persuade anyone of the rights or wrongs of playing a Trump course - each to his own.  And IMO playing 'whatabootery' gets us nowhere.  Due to the character, actions and words of the guy I just wouldn't go near any of his courses.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2017)

Robobum said:



			Oh, that Trump!

See you @ Turnberry, at least he's not  involved there&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

 though so, you cad.

Yeah me too, I'm banking on him having sold Turnberry by 2018, anyway.......


----------



## Dellboy (Feb 5, 2017)

Be happy to play any of his courses, would even tee it up with him and his daughter


----------



## Robobum (Feb 5, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



 though so, you cad.

Yeah me too, I'm banking on him having sold Turnberry by 2018, anyway.......

Click to expand...

Turnberry will be the only place on earth not affected by a nuclear war. That, is a right touch &#128074;


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes I would! In fact I'm playing Turnberry in 13 days &#128512;


----------



## CliveW (Feb 5, 2017)

I wonder how many who say they wouldn't play a Trump course wouldn't visit the USA whilst he is president for the same reasons.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 6, 2017)

For free, sure no problem. At those prices? NO CHANCE. Utterly ridiculous!


----------



## TamG123 (Feb 6, 2017)

I can't stand the orange faced baboon, but the course at Aberdeen, from what I have read from Golf Monthly reviews etc it sounds like a fantastic course and I'd want to play it. If you base it purely on the golf experience and ignore the fact it's a Trump course then why wouldn't you? 
What would hurt him is to boycott his course and promote other great courses in the area such as Royal Aberdeen, Cruden Bay & Murcar. BUT unfortunately, Trump Intl will always get golfers playing - think of the amount of golf tourists from America, Japan, China etc who come over and will play several courses in a week. There will be some Americans who are Pro Trump and will play his course at any cost.... 
Just a thought......


----------



## PieMan (Feb 6, 2017)

Would have no problem playing a Trump course, either in the UK or abroad. At the end of the day, he owns them but my money to play them and whatever else I pay out is going towards paying the wages of those that work there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 6, 2017)

CliveW said:



			I wonder how many who say they wouldn't play a Trump course wouldn't visit the USA whilst he is president for the same reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't I visit the USA - he does not (yet) own the whole country.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2017)

I caddied for a group of Yanks last summer and i asked if they were going to Trump Aberdeen as part of their trip.. all said they wouldn't set foot on anything to do with that man.

They had just played Castle Stuart and Dornoch and were heading to Royal Aberdeen, before going down to St Andrews and East Lothian.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't like Donald Trump, but I'd have no problems whatsoever paying to play at any of his courses.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 6, 2017)

CliveW said:



			I wonder how many who say they wouldn't play a Trump course wouldn't visit the USA whilst he is president for the same reasons.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough I'd play his courses but am having a serious think about whether I want to visit USA in its current situation. Definitely not going this year....


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 6, 2017)

CliveW said:



			I wonder how many who say they wouldn't play a Trump course wouldn't visit the USA whilst he is president for the same reasons.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be quite happy to visit America as thankfully Trump and America are NOT one and the same thing - Trump only thinks they are in his oddly warped narcissistic mind.


----------



## drdel (Feb 6, 2017)

The folks of Scotland have gained from the investment, i would not allow my thoughts on the remit owner to be at the staffs' expense.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2017)

drdel said:



			The folks of Scotland have gained from the investment, i would not allow my thoughts on the remit owner to be at the staffs' expense.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, if everyone carried out such negative actions just because of an owner then redundancies and even closure could ensue, how clever would that then be for the local employment both directly and indirectly.


----------



## IainP (Feb 7, 2017)

Originally Posted by CliveW said:
			
		


			I wonder how many who say they wouldn't play a Trump course wouldn't visit the USA whilst he is president for the same reasons.
		
Click to expand...




JohnnyDee said:



			I'd be quite happy to visit America as thankfully Trump and America are NOT one and the same thing - Trump only thinks they are in his oddly warped narcissistic mind.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but what about the USA? I hear Brazil is nice.

Okay Trump started it, you are off the hook 

#USAisnotAmerica


----------

